# Removing wpa_supplicant

## Silent-Hunter

I don't know why I have it installed. I use wicd, not wpa_supplicant. wpa_supplicant refuses to start because it can't find its configuration file, and as a result, rpcbind doesn't start either. Unmerging wpa_supplicant makes the wifi not work. Can I make some kind of dummy wpa_supplicant.conf so it doesn't complain, but doesn't use wpa_supplicant instead of wicd?

----------

## Jaglover

You need wpa_supplicant to connect to secured networks, wicd is not a replacement of wpa_supplicant.

----------

## Silent-Hunter

Oh. Well, I figured it out. I had net.wlp3s0 in the default runlevel. That was calling wpa_supplicant at boot, where it would complain about lack of wpa_supplicant.conf. I assume it's called by wicd then?

----------

